# Who has stock? Smok G Priv Purple Kit



## Yiannaki (26/4/17)

Hello vendors.

Anyone have stock of the G-Priv kit in purple?


----------



## Stosta (26/4/17)

Apparently Vikings...

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/kits/products/smok-g-priv-220w-kit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Apparently Vikings...
> 
> https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/kits/products/smok-g-priv-220w-kit



Thanks for that  i see their pricing is R340 more than other kits ive seen. rats!


----------

